
Study shows that U.S. is best equipped to handle pandemics - mmhsieh
https://www.ghsindex.org
======
robocat
What a gorgeous example of false analysis - typically lists like this fail
(especially if they weigh all items equally).

There are multiple Asian countries that are handling this wayyyy better (no
economic shutdown, virus transmission under better control) and the US somehow
should overtake them and be “the best”?

I predict that even China will do better than the US, and they had the least
forewarning of all countries.

I think at some point soon the US will need to bring out the military to lock
down road travel (prevent epicentres from spreading), along with other
tracking measures. How everyone reacts to that will be interesting...

Unless someone comes up with a miracle cure within the next month or so!

------
mullingitover
Looking at that map, it has different sections. Under Health > Healthcare
access, the US is Least Prepared.

Also, the ongoing failure in capacity for testing in the US puts to lie the
idea that this country was in any way prepared. I have a feeling this study is
going to look worse and worse in hindsight.

